# Lincoln Motorhome Show



## clianthus

Hi folks

We have 50 spaces and 43 names down for this show, which is great, but only 13 of you have confirmed that you have booked with Warners :roll:

There is only a month left to book as club pre-booking closes *9am on Friday 3rd September*.

So please get booking and confirm your attendance or let us know if you want your name taken off the list.


----------



## trevorf

Thanks for the reminder Jen, that's us booked and confirmed.


Trevor


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jen! Thanks for the reminder. Will deal with Lincoln before 3 Sept.

You have a PM.


----------



## SteveandSue

*Lincoln Show*

Tickets arrived this morning.
Now just need to book the Sunny Weather!! :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

Thanks for the reminder. I've booked the tickets so could you confirm me please as I can't find the original email.

See you then

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scottie

aldhp21 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I've booked the tickets so could you confirm me please as I can't find the original email.
> 
> See you then
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Hi Alan
I have confirmed your place,see you there.

Just a reminder time is ticking down on the closing date for pre booking and we still have 27 unconfirmed.

thanks for now
George (scottie)


----------



## wasfitonce

*Lincoln Show*

Hi Jenny,

Have today booked for Fri/Sat/Sun nights. Look forward to meeting with you.

Paul and Ann


----------



## clianthus

Hi Paul and Ann

I see you have confirmed yourselves on the list as well, thanks for letting us know.

I'm not going to the Lincoln show this year, but I'm sure scottie our rally marshal will look after you.


----------



## owl129

*not able to make it*

Hi 
sorry I booked on this rally not realising it was my grandsons birthday on the Sat please could you remove my application

sorry again many thanks

Paul


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: not able to make it*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> sorry I booked on this rally not realising it was my grandsons birthday on the Sat please could you remove my application
> 
> sorry again many thanks
> 
> Paul


Ok Paul all removed

Jacquie


----------



## Rocles

Just sent you a PM, confirming our Booking

thanks,
Les


----------



## LadyJ

Rocles said:


> Just sent you a PM, confirming our Booking
> 
> thanks,
> Les


Hi Les

You do not appear to be on the rally list could you please add yourself to it HERE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Rocles

LadyJ said:


> Rocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent you a PM, confirming our Booking
> 
> thanks,
> Les
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les
> 
> You do not appear to be on the rally list could you please add yourself to it HERE
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Ok Jacquie, I've done that...and now confirmed also

thanks,
Les


----------



## LadyJ

Rocles said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent you a PM, confirming our Booking
> 
> thanks,
> Les
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Les
> 
> You do not appear to be on the rally list could you please add yourself to it HERE
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Jacquie, I've done that...and now confirmed also
> 
> thanks,
> Les
Click to expand...

Hi Les

Click on the e.mail you should get now your on the list and that will confirm you or I can do it for you if you do not receive the e.mail

Jacquie


----------



## sooty10

*Lincoln Show*

Hi. We have just booked with Warners for the Lincoln show and have booked to camp with Motorhome facts. We will arrive on the Thursday and stay 'till Monday.

Looking forward to another great show.

Keith Sutcliffe. (sooty 10)


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you sooty10



Now if the other 25 on the rally list would like to let us know if they have booked or if they are no longer going to Lincoln it would be a great help as we are now showing full and others might like to attend




Jacquie


----------



## jontan

*Lincoln Show*

Hi All

I just put my name down for this show then realised there are already 50 names on the list.

Do i wait to see if someone drops out and then book my tickets or will one of the organizers contact me with instructions

It would have been my first club show.

Cheers

John


----------



## clianthus

Hi jontan

I have contacted Warners the show organisers to ask if we can increase our numbers at this show. However they may not do this as they will only have 25 members showing booked, so as we aren't full they won't see the need to increase our space. 

Although I haven't had confirmation from them yet I have changed the number of places available from 50 to 60 and your name is on the list so you can go ahead and book with Warners putting Motorhomefacts.com down as your club.

Even if they won't up our numbers and make us limit it to 50 vans, it will be the first 50 booked with Warners who will be camped with us not the first 50 on our list on here.

So all the others who are on our list but haven't yet booked with Warners, please get booking.

I hope you enjoy your first rally with MHF.


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Time is getting on for booking you place to camp with MHF at this rally.

if you have confirmed with warners,then please let us know, so we can update our list,

We cant increase our numbers to allow more to book with us in case warners cant allocate more space to us.

So please can you confirm your places or let us know if you are attending.

thanks
George (scottie)


----------



## domannhal

Hi George, I have just booked with Warners, so would you confirm me on the list. I will remind John and Sam when they come up tonight and they will let you know when they have booked.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George,

We too have just booked our tickets for Lincoln online so can you please confirm us on your list? 

I think my brother would like to come along too (Boolush) but he is away toruing around France at the moment, so unfortunately, he cannot add himself to the attendees list. Please can you do this for him? He wont be able to book his tickets with Warners or confirm his place until he returns to the UK next week but at least he will know there is a place waiting for him with in the MHF camp.

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## scottie

Rocles said:


> Just sent you a PM, confirming our Booking
> 
> thanks,
> Les


Hi Ann
I have confirmed you on our list,and I will wait to hear from you.

Hi Sue
I have confirmed you and added your brother to the list.
see you all there.
George
scottie


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks George ...... but I will be seeing you before then!  

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

Still 22 unconfirmed on our rally listy :roll: you only have till 9am 3rd September to book folks.





Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi all

Thanks Jac for the reminder,

today is the 15/08/10 we now have 20 unconfirmed members for this rally,there is now only 18 days left to confirm you place,Warners will not except late bookings to camp with MHF.

please do not be late with your booking or you end up in no mates corner. :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll

see you there.
scottie


----------



## homenaway

Hi Scottie,
just sent a PM to Lady J confirming our attendance.

I don't recall getting an email  

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

homenaway said:


> Hi Scottie,
> just sent a PM to Lady J confirming our attendance.
> 
> I don't recall getting an email
> 
> Steve


All confirmed now Steve 

Any more of you unconfirmed lot now booked :?: :?: :?:

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

We still have space for more to attend,we also still have 17 unconfirmed members,

Can I remind members that pre booking closes on the 3rd of September at 9am.

so only 15 days left for pre booked places.

scottie


----------



## travelsRus

Would it be possible to book in for just the Saturday night.

Chris


----------



## scottie

travelsRus said:


> Would it be possible to book in for just the Saturday night.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

No Problem with us,
can you add your name to the rally provisional booking for now,then we can confirm after you book with warners

thanks
scottie


----------



## travelsRus

Sorry to mess you about Scottie - but just seen it will cost £35 for one night plus our diesel so will pop along in car.

Chris


----------



## scottie

travelsRus said:


> Sorry to mess you about Scottie - but just seen it will cost £35 for one night plus our diesel so will pop along in car.
> 
> Chris


Hi chris

No problem,drop over and say Hi.


----------



## scottie

Hi

We now have 51 booked but still have 18members unconfirmed,
If you have confirmed with warners could you please let us know 
thanks
George


----------



## scottie

Hi
There are now just 9 working days left to confirm your place to camp with MHF,there are still 18 unconfirmed places.


hope to see you all there.

scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Pre booking for Lincoln closes on 3rd September at 9am so you only have a few days left to book now.


Those still showing unconfirmed on the rally list are:-

pwilmo
TheBoombas
smurfinguk
jba61
jasonb
tude
Bat-21
motorhomer2
havingfun
drfcchris
storeman
rogerandsandra
artona
Jezport
jontan
JimM (I know why)

If you have now booked could you please let us know. Thank you.


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All 

Pre booking for Lincoln closes on 3rd September at 9am so you only have a few days left to book now. 


Those still showing unconfirmed on the rally list are:- 

pwilmo 
TheBoombas 
smurfinguk 
jba61 
jasonb 
tude 
motorhomer2 
havingfun 
drfcchris 
storeman 
rogerandsandra 
artona 
Jezport 
jontan 

thanks
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Pre booking for Lincoln closes on 3rd September at 9am so you only have a few days left to book now.


Those still showing unconfirmed on the rally list are:-

pwilmo
TheBoombas
smurfinguk
jasonb
tude
motorhomer2
havingfun
storeman
rogerandsandra
artona
Jezport
jontan


If you have now booked could you please let us know. Thank you.


Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

Jimm and Bat-21 confirmed,that still leaves15 unconfirmed,time is running out for booking.
thanks
scottie


----------



## GerryD

Must get this brain thing sorted out.
Have booked and confirmed before you even knew we were coming.
The new van is due out of the factory again this Friday or next Tuesday, so hopefully we should have it for Lincoln.
Gerry


----------



## efjayar

*Lincoln Show rally*

Hi Jenny.

Have submitted provisional application as per PM.


----------



## teal

Hi , went to book with Warners just now only to find the Saturday entertainment is fully booked. We will be going but the tickets they say will take up to 21 day's to arrive and we will be on holiday then, so we will arrive on Saturday but will have to pay on arrival shame that.


----------



## clianthus

Hi efjayar

I have replied to your PM with full details of what to do next.


----------



## clianthus

Hi teal

That's a shame you won't be able to join the MHF group.

Everyone else who intends going to this rally, if you read teals post you will see why we keep asking you to book early, we aren't just nagging honest :wink: 

We still have 14 on our list who have yet to confirm they have booked with Warners, my advice is to book as soon as you can and let us know you have booked.

If anyone has changed their minds about going and wants taking off the MHF list please let us know as well.


----------



## scottie

teal said:


> Hi , went to book with Warners just now only to find the Saturday entertainment is fully booked. We will be going but the tickets they say will take up to 21 day's to arrive and we will be on holiday then, so we will arrive on Saturday but will have to pay on arrival shame that.


YOU HAVE A PM.
scottie


----------



## clianthus

Hi 

I have just spoken to Warners and they confirm that the Saturday evening entertainment is now sold out, but there are 3 other alternative venues included in your camping fee available on the Saturday at the show.

They also confirm that we only have 35 members booked into the show at the moment, so if we are to get the extra space we asked for you need to get booking :roll:


----------



## efjayar

Hi Jenny. Will arrive on Friday. Looking forward to the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Pre booking for Lincoln closes on 3rd September at 9am so you only have a few days left to book now.


Still showing unconfirmed are the following folks

pwilmo
tude
motorhomer2
storeman
rogerandsandra
artona
Jezport
jontan





Jacquie


----------



## teal

Hi, booked last night to arrive Saturday, tickets arranged with George.


----------



## Techno100

We realised we are free that weekend so have booked to arrive Friday evening. 
Cheers Techno/Freckles


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi 
Just to let you know we have booked lincoln to stay with mhf and thought we had confirmed. We will be there and look forward to seeing you all. 
Thanks once again for a great weekend 
Resa and Eric


----------



## LadyJ

Pre booking for Lincoln closes on 3rd September at 9am so you only have a 3 days left to book now.


Still showing unconfirmed are the following folks if you would be so kind as to let us know if you are booking or not it would be much appreciated. Thank you

pwilmo
tude
motorhomer2
storeman
artona
Jezport
jontan
ICDSUN


----------



## jontan

*Lincoln Show*

Sorry but please remove me from the list. Was thinking of getting a mod done to my mh there but realised it would be too costly for one person.

Cheers


----------



## clianthus

Thanks for letting us know jontan, I have taken you off the list.


----------



## scottie

Hi All
Pre booking for Lincoln closes on 3rd September at 9am so you only have a 3 days left to book now. 


Still showing unconfirmed are the following folks if you would be so kind as to let us know if you are booking or not it would be much appreciated. 

pwilmo 
tude 
motorhomer2 
storeman 
artona 
Jezport 

Thanks
Scottie


----------



## LadyJ

* YOU ONLY HAVE TODAY IN WHICH TO PRE BOOK TO CAMP WITH US AT LINCOLN*

Could the following folks please let us know they have booked

motorhomer2
pwilmo
ICDSUN

Jacquie


----------



## artona

Still waiting for confirmation whether we can or not. As we will not know prior to the closing date I have struck us off the list

stew


----------



## scottie

Hi All
this is your last chance to camp with MHF at this rally,Booking closes at 9am Friday 03/09/10 you will need to be early with that phone call or on line booking.

thanks
scottie.


----------



## storeman

Hi Jacquie 

Please confirm me as just ordered tickets online.

thanks 

Chris And Pearl


----------



## scottie

storeman said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Please confirm me as just ordered tickets online.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Chris And Pearl


Hi Chris & pearl

i have confirmed you on the rally list.
see you there.
scottie


----------



## scottie

HI ALL
ONLY 20 MINS LEFT TO BOOK FOR THIS RALLY.
Thanks
scottie
sorry I was shouting.


----------



## LadyJ

*Pre booking for Lincoln is now closed*

You can still go to Lincoln and pay on the gate and camp in the General Area, you will not be allowed to pitch with MHF an no discount on the gate.

Jacquie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

Just a quick reminder,can you please download the MHF badge from the link below,fill in your user name and display it on your windscreen,it help the rally marshals and us spot your van from the masses,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/badge_386.jpg

We will be holding our usual raffle to raise funds,any donations gratefully received.

We will also have various MHF merchandise on sale, rally group flags,key rings mirror stickers,van stickers,we also have a limited number of new 6mtr flag poles ,cheaper than you could buy at the show.

thanks for now
scottie

scottie


----------



## Bernies

George....I cannae get ma name oan it!

Carol


----------



## scottie

Bernies said:


> George....I cannae get ma name oan it!
> 
> Carol


Awe hen,
Just write your name in,  Show your artistic side.

scottie


----------



## JimM

Scottie said 
"Awe hen,
Just write your name in,  Show your artistic side."


Can you do that on an open forum is it allowed 
Showing your artistic side?? :twisted:


----------



## trevorf

Well that's us on our way to the show. No we haven't got our dates wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: Going to Southport CC site for the air show this weekend, then a CL at Ilkley Yorkshire for 3 nights to see my dear old parents before moving on to Lincoln Thursday.

Hope to see you all there with the sun shining    




Trevor & Julie


----------



## scottie

Hi All

sonesta,should be ok see you.

Trevor see you bright and early Thursday, 8) 

Are we wanting a raffle again for rally funds/charity funds.

I have a few gifts but as usual we need more.

Please help support both the rally group and the charity.

MHF Selected Charity for 2010 is Help For Heroes. 

As usual we can be contacted at the show by phone or skype or 

pm,connection permitted.

phone number is 07727729582

skype is. gtcm42

pm scottie,

see you all soon.

scottie


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George,

Thanks sweetie :thumbright:

We will happily donate a few items for your raffle so add us to your list.

See you on Thursday!

Sue x


----------



## wasfitonce

*Lincoln Show*



Have booked and have comfirmation.

Paul and Ann


----------



## scottie

Hi All 
Just a reminder,
We will have MHF flags for sale at the rally £8.50 also Flag poles £6.50, cheaper than you can buy at the show,,

We will be doing a raffle again for rally funds/charity funds. 

I have a few gifts but as usual we need more. 

Please help support both the rally group and the charity. 

MHF Selected Charity for 2010 is Help For Heroes. 

As usual we can be contacted at the show by phone or skype or 

pm,connection permitted. 

phone number is 07727729582 

skype is. gtcm42 

pm scottie, 

see you all soon. 

scottie


----------



## scottie

*Lincoln*

We are here and waiting for you.

The ground is good and firm and the lawn has been cut.
For those who have been here before we are in the same place as last year.
If you haven't been before as you come in the gate, carry on down the main drag, you should be able to see the clock tower straight in front of you.
Follow the MHF signs and turn right at Hymer international after the clock tower.
Then turn left after the duck pond/metal fence and you will see us straight ahead.

If you can not find us you can ring me on 07727729582 and I will come and rescue you.(well Angie will)
See you soon


----------



## Sonesta

Hi George & Angie,

Got a bit of a delay - so we wont be arriving early as we'd hoped, so, it's going to be around teatime today now.

See's ya later!  

Sue & Gilb x


----------



## bazajacq

morning all at lincoln , hoping get up there today , any chance of an update on what the ground is like , you had much rain up there , thanks baz


----------



## scottie

Good Morning Campers

We have just been informed by security/Warners that they are not allowing any more large vans of MHF rally group onto this area,they are all now being parked down the hill near the security area. 

The approach to our area after the rain yesterday is very slippery,weather at the moment is wet and very windy,not the words i wouldnormally use,

For them that are parked down there ,please copme up and sday hello.

catch up later.
scottie


----------



## artona

Thats a shame George. I was working in Lincoln yesterday and left just as the heavens opened.

At home just 20 miles down the road there was no rain yesterday but today it is very bleak, wet and windy. I was hoping we had here and you had better today

stew


----------



## Techno100

is the emphasis on LARGE?


----------



## Jezport

scottie said:


> Good Morning Campers
> 
> We have just been informed by security/Warners that they are not allowing any more large vans of MHF rally group onto this area,they are all now being parked down the hill near the security area.
> 
> The approach to our area after the rain yesterday is very slippery,weather at the moment is wet and very windy,not the words i wouldnormally use,
> 
> For them that are parked down there ,please copme up and sday hello.
> 
> catch up later.
> scottie


That is unsatisfactory, they need to get the area sorted. If a customer has paid to camp in a club area then the organisers should make it possible.


----------



## artona

Jezport said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Campers
> 
> We have just been informed by security/Warners that they are not allowing any more large vans of MHF rally group onto this area,they are all now being parked down the hill near the security area.
> 
> The approach to our area after the rain yesterday is very slippery,weather at the moment is wet and very windy,not the words i wouldnormally use,
> 
> For them that are parked down there ,please copme up and sday hello.
> 
> catch up later.
> scottie
> 
> 
> 
> That is unsatisfactory, they need to get the area sorted. If a customer has paid to camp in a club area then the organisers should make it possible.
Click to expand...

We live in the UK where the weather is varied. Last night as I left Lincoln the skies were pitch black with Lightning and loads of rain. The organisers will have made an intelligent descision not wanting to put peoples motorhomes or the safety of people at risk

stew


----------



## Jezport

artona said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Campers
> 
> We have just been informed by security/Warners that they are not allowing any more large vans of MHF rally group onto this area,they are all now being parked down the hill near the security area.
> 
> The approach to our area after the rain yesterday is very slippery,weather at the moment is wet and very windy,not the words i wouldnormally use,
> 
> For them that are parked down there ,please copme up and sday hello.
> 
> catch up later.
> scottie
> 
> 
> 
> That is unsatisfactory, they need to get the area sorted. If a customer has paid to camp in a club area then the organisers should make it possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live in the UK where the weather is varied. Last night as I left Lincoln the skies were pitch black with Lightning and loads of rain. The organisers will have made an intelligent descision not wanting to put peoples motorhomes or the safety of people at risk
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

As you say we live in the UK where we expect varied or bad weather. The organisers should be prepared for this. They should have metal sectional road on standby and plenty of straw.

I have arranged many scout and cub camps and always have a plan for bad or severe weather.


----------



## JimM

Techno100 said:


> is the emphasis on LARGE?


The answer is unfortunately no vans are being allowed up this end now


----------



## artona

What would you do Jez if you went to valet / polish a motorhome and it was horrendous conditions, would you have an inflatable garage to put up?

Anyway we are going off topic, I wish the organisers / traders and campers have a good weekend despite the horrendous conditions, camping is never fun in the rain.

stew


----------



## Jezport

artona said:


> What would you do Jez if you went to valet / polish a motorhome and it was horrendous conditions, would you have an inflatable garage to put up?
> 
> stew


Slightly different but If I could find a local Filling station with cover I would pay them to use their cover. Most folk would not want their van valeted to be immediatly rained on, so would re-book.

If I arranged a show in late September I would certainly be prepared for poor weather.

Anyhoo we will be over late this afternoon after work.


----------



## JimM

artona said:


> camping is never fun in the rain.
> 
> stew


You speak for your self it is great fun we are playing " catch the chair, spot the flag, awning flying, " 
Camping in the rain GREAT FUN.


----------



## Jezport

JimM said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> 
> camping is never fun in the rain.
> 
> stew
> 
> 
> 
> You speak for your self it is great fun we are playing " catch the chair, spot the flag, awning flying, "
> Camping in the rain GREAT FUN.
Click to expand...

Ill pack my trunks then :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hmm.
Will Sandra be ok, I have only one pair of waders for me, and Sandra's only got got little legs and little wellies.


----------



## dodger148

Don't know if any of you have seen the poor guy on the Hymer Int pitch they have had to make a jettyout of pallets so he can get through the water into his van. We are parked next to facts on the ASOC pitch- van with the mhf stickers


----------



## smurfinguk

hi all
we are due to drive up this evening. Is the weather still as bad as it was? Will we swimming around or what?
 
Resa


----------



## Andy_Ro

You can hear BBC Lincolnshire's live radio programme from the show today on the BBC iPlayer for the next 7 days: http://www.bbc.co.uk/i/p00b36fp/


----------



## baldybazza

smurfinguk said:


> hi all
> we are due to drive up this evening. Is the weather still as bad as it was? Will we swimming around or what?
> 
> Resa


It has stopped raining, still quite windy but thats good as it help dry out the grass, some blue sky but not enough. Its not too bad walking around the showground but wearing boots would be best.

Small vans seem to be allowed on here but I am not sure about the larger ones you will need one of the stewards to tell you that.

Jan


----------



## Briarose

For those of you at the show, Look North tonight had an interview on with Dean from Camper UK...........which was filmed at the show,here is the link if you would like to watch it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-917487.html#917487


----------



## GerryD

Saw the news on BBC1 this evening. Not a bad report. Couldn't get on the MHF area due to the ground conditions so we are on the right past the Motorcaravanners Club.
Bit of a bugger, wanted to show off the new van.
Quite cramped here, but have already figured out an escape route.
Nice tour around Lincoln this evening due to the A1 Northbound closure. Now I know that I can turn the van around in a space 12" longer than the delivered length.
Solar fitting first thing tomorrow then spending spree.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100

I can't be far from you Gerry? arrived about 25 to 7. Flag is up  
99c sim is wurkin 8)
I've brought my ladder with me as my solar panel cable only just arrived. I'll be terminating my second panel in the morning if anyone wants a look in.


----------



## GerryD

Solar panel fitted by All Solar and now working, so now fully independent.
Still happy bunny.
Will try to take a walk up to see where MHF are sited.
Gerry


----------



## teal

*Re: Lincoln*



scottie said:


> We are here and waiting for you.
> 
> The ground is good and firm and the lawn has been cut.
> For those who have been here before we are in the same place as last year.
> If you haven't been before as you come in the gate, carry on down the main drag, you should be able to see the clock tower straight in front of you.
> Follow the MHF signs and turn right at Hymer international after the clock tower.
> Then turn left after the duck pond/metal fence and you will see us straight ahead.
> 
> If you can not find us you can ring me on 07727729582 and I will come and rescue you.(well Angie will)
> See you soon


Hi Geoge & Angie, thanks for letting me know my tickets did not arrive at your place as arranged, rung several times your number quoted but each time said wrong number , however Warners rung saying they had no referance of us yet i printed off the order and thought thats it but she said did i get a note back saying order gone through which i would not know as being away for month.So no show for us this year.


----------



## trevorf

Thats us home safe and early due to work tomorrow. Weather dry and sunny on Saturday so ground firmed up allow a non slippery exit    

A good show despite the rain Thursday evening, I thought the choice and standard of entertainment the best yet at a Warners event. Another bonus was the free air show courtesy of the red arrows practicing over the show ground all day Thursday and Friday morning.
(Please, no complaints about aircraft noise like the Knutsford show !!!)

Many thanks to George, Angie and Jim for their usual very high standards in marshaling and keeping us all happy.

See you all at another one next year    



Trevor & Julie


----------



## SteveandSue

*Lincoln Show*

Many thanks yet again to our hard working marshalls.
We enjoyed the weekend despite the changing weather.
Hope to see you all again next year.
Steve and Sue


----------



## bigfrank3

Many thanks to the Marshals Scottie, Angie, and Jim for all the hard work you all put in to make the weekend a success, 

Frank and Linda


----------



## GerryD

Unfortunately, due to access restrictions we were unable to camp with MHF and despite several walks of the site were unable to identify the MHF area.
Gerry


----------



## rayrecrok

GerryD said:


> Unfortunately, due to access restrictions we were unable to camp with MHF and despite several walks of the site were unable to identify the MHF area.
> Gerry


It was at the back of the duckpond, just follow the muddy access into the field and they were all there huddled up against the weather and mud, I went to visit sweetie (Steve) who said he hadn't seen anybody much.
Shame we couldn't get in with MHF's the weather really was a nuisance, but it didn't stop us from spending a few shillings at the show on stainless wheel trims, a water purifier now plumbed in and working, great bit of kit, some winter clothes and a big sleeping bag, oh! and a pie which was rubbish, but the dog liked it.

The entertainment was very good this year even though the acts (Dave Berry) was stuck in a time warp.. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: ..


----------



## sooty10

Just arrived home after a good show, despite the weather. A big thanks to Jim and all the team for all their work.

We were a bit unlucky to be next to 2 genie owners, the one next to us left the thing running for 7 hours on Friday and someone in front decided to start his up and then went out on his bike for a few hours (thanks) We did eventually move.

Anyway not to be put off and will be back at the shows next year. Maybe some will have saved up for a solar panel.

Sooty 10


----------



## Polo

*Lincolnd Show*

Hi there all who were at Lincoln. As Warners Marshals we are so sorry that the weather went sour on us and we were made to split up the camping areas, but better to have been on firm ground than have the risk of using tractors. We are so sorry not to have been able to say 'hallo' to anyone or to visit the area, but we were so hard pressed that we had very little time to ourselves to walk around and visit once the show was under way.

We are now back home, and the 'show' season finished for another year, but look forward to 2011 and the six Warners Shows.


----------



## Rocles

sooty10 said:


> We were a bit unlucky to be next to 2 genie owners, the one next to us left the thing running for 7 hours on Friday and someone in front decided to start his up and then went out on his bike for a few hours (thanks) We did eventually move.
> Sooty 10


Very irritating....I think maybe an hour would be ok, but 7 8O

I'm sure there are rules from the Show Organisers to limit Gennie use...but what about the MHF stance on this? Can we not stick all the gennies in a corner together, they can all hum in unison then....without bothering silent neighbours.

Its certainly enough to put you off going again, not knowing if the dreaded yellow peril will be wheeled out next to you.


----------



## an99uk

*Lincoln show*

Well that's us home and dry, the van and trailer is unloaded, the second batch of washing is in the machine.

After the terrible rain on Thursday night and the slope up to our parking area, Warners took the decision on Friday morning not to allow any more vans onto our pitch but at least they did come and tell us and not leave us hanging around all day wondering where everyone was.
We even managed to get to the show on Friday, a 1st for us at Lincoln
Thank you Warners.

To all our friends who camped with no-pals we did come looking for you all but with so many refugees it was hard to spot a van we recognized.
Well done to the few of you did manage to find us and join us in the marque.(It was a little cramped but at least we were warm and dry)

Hopefully because we didn't moan or complain to Warners about their decision, we will have gained some brownie points and they will put us somewhere flatter and a bit nearer next year, surely we don't deserve the naughty corner for a third time.

You are all a great bunch and it was a pleasure meeting old friend and new.
See you all next year.


----------



## clianthus

Rocles said:


> sooty10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were a bit unlucky to be next to 2 genie owners, the one next to us left the thing running for 7 hours on Friday and someone in front decided to start his up and then went out on his bike for a few hours (thanks) We did eventually move.
> Sooty 10
> 
> 
> 
> Very irritating....I think maybe an hour would be ok, but 7 8O
> 
> I'm sure there are rules from the Show Organisers to limit Gennie use...but what about the MHF stance on this? Can we not stick all the gennies in a corner together, they can all hum in unison then....without bothering silent neighbours.
> 
> Its certainly enough to put you off going again, not knowing if the dreaded yellow peril will be wheeled out next to you.
Click to expand...

Hi Rocles & sooty10

We are so sorry you had the problem of members having generators running for extended periods, we had the same problem at Shepton Show and several members asked to be moved away from the offending member!

The show organisers rules state that generators should only be run between certain hours and consideration should be given to your neighbours. The hours when they are permitted to run are:

Warners - Between 8am and 10pm
Stone Leisure - Between 9am and 10pm

As a club we do enforce the show organisers rules, but there is little else we can do. The marshals frequently get verbal abuse when they ask for generators to be turned off, so it is really up to the members to be more considerate to each other. As you say Rocles an hour or so to top up the batteries, preferably when most folks are out at the show, is acceptable use, any longer is not really necessary unless someone has a real problem.

At our own rallies, the Global for instance, we state that generators may only be used between 10.00am and 8.00pm, which I personally think are far better hours. Even then they should be restricted to short periods.

I hope that answers your questions and that this will not stop you attending our rallies in future.


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Lincolnd Show*



Polo said:


> Hi there all who were at Lincoln. As Warners Marshals we are so sorry that the weather went sour on us and we were made to split up the camping areas, but better to have been on firm ground than have the risk of using tractors. We are so sorry not to have been able to say 'hallo' to anyone or to visit the area, but we were so hard pressed that we had very little time to ourselves to walk around and visit once the show was under way.
> 
> We are now back home, and the 'show' season finished for another year, but look forward to 2011 and the six Warners Shows.


Great job all you lot stood out in that cold wind!! 
We were pitched in a good spot so decided to get on with it and concentrate on looking at vans and kit. Managed not to overspend this time and found the van we eventually want. Well done.


----------



## homenaway

Hi all,

Sorry we missed most of you although I walked over for a chat with Jim and a couple of others -until defeated by the driving rain  .

We were down near the main buildings - handy as we enjoyed the entertainment (including Dave Berry - still a class act - at least when he's singing  .

Unfortunately we were also surrounded by generators, a couple very noisy and run for several hours while the owners were out and about. I think we were near the disabled area but how many hours are needed to charge scooter batteries?

There were a couple of MHF members vans near us but the weather wasn't conducive to standing around for a chat  

Only bought a few bibs and bobs but looked at the new PVC's - not many around except Globecars, Murvis, interesting Wildax models and very expensive IH's. Didn't look in the American RV at a few quid under 200K but amazed how spacious the 5th wheelers were inside. (Are they classed as motorhomes?)

There are always some strange stands at these shows - Did the industrial flat roof sealing company man speak to anyone? He looked a bit forlorn the couple of times we passed 

Hope to meet more of you at another rally sometime  .

Steve


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We were sorry to have missed the MHF area - but at least where we were put we weren't near anyone running a generator. (Unlike last year - in the general area we were by a van who went out in their towed car for the day, leaving a very noisy & smoky thing running, belching fumes into our awning! :x ) I did briefly think about starting a "Quiet MH" club but to be honest we don't go to many rallies or shows.

Enjoyed the show, but we obviously all have varying tastes in music - I thought this year's entertainment was dire!


----------



## Pammy

Rocles said:


> sooty10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were a bit unlucky to be next to 2 genie owners, the one next to us left the thing running for 7 hours on Friday and someone in front decided to start his up and then went out on his bike for a few hours (thanks) We did eventually move.
> Sooty 10
> 
> 
> 
> Very irritating....I think maybe an hour would be ok, but 7 8O
> 
> I'm sure there are rules from the Show Organisers to limit Gennie use...but what about the MHF stance on this? Can we not stick all the gennies in a corner together, they can all hum in unison then....without bothering silent neighbours.
> 
> Its certainly enough to put you off going again, not knowing if the dreaded yellow peril will be wheeled out next to you.
Click to expand...

We camped with MHF at the Stratford Show a couple of years ago and were unlucky to be flanked on 3 sides by gennie owners. This was on the first day of the rally, don't know why they needed to charge their batteries so quickly. Why on earth do they need the gennie on as soon as the engine's off? Must be running 32" flat screen tellys. Really spoiled our weekend.

When we go on any rally we always look round before pitching, for the dreaded gennie, loads of kids, barking dogs. Doesn't always work though. Sometimes unseen until it's too late.

We have a solar panel which does us for weeks on end in summer. It's called 'Silent Running'. Good idea to separate gennie owners as at least they are used to the noise and probably wouldn't even notice it.

Pammy


----------



## roncab

*Lincolne Rally*

Hi, thanks to the Marshals Scottie, Angie, and Jim for all the hard work. It is a thankless task judging by how few realise how you have to arrive early to mark out the pitches - in all weathers, prepare quizes, greet people on arrival, fund raise and set up a gazibo so that we could all get together for a laugh and a chin wag etc etc. Then you have to stay until everyone has left to make sure things are as they should be - Well done to you !
We did run a genie but for only one hour over two of the days. We hope it did not offend anyone. Thanks to the nice couple who lent us a little oil for it !
We tried not to let the weather spoil it for us - no control over that. We went into Lincolne on the bus on the Saturday. May we recommend the lunchtime menu in Roman's, an Italian resturent (up near the Catherdral) Two courses for £4:95. Hopefully it will be still there next year for those who may wish to try it. 
There seemed less stalls than last year but we bought a double skillet from the skillet lady and Yes - It does do what it says on the tin - made up with it !
Oh yes, and we won one of the free raffles from the show: A free week with our van any time we wish next year at Petwood Caravan Park, Woodhall Spa, Lincolnshire up to the value of £175. Anyone been ? Interested in your views. 
Sorry it is the last rally htis year but we hope to see some of you in S****horpe for New Year.
Best Wishes Ron & Jeanette (Tuggers)


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi all 
sorry to be so late expressing our thanks to all the rally team at Lincoln. As always superb job by one and all. We had a great weekend, met some new friends, and was shown by Scottie what to do with our filter tap to get it to work. All in all a successful weekend
   
Resa and Eric


----------



## trevorf

Was it a motorhome show or an air show ?


----------

